# A Day in the Life; New Clients, New Horses, New Drama



## XenaWarriorPrincess (Apr 1, 2013)

Today I gave Sexy his first bath since I got him. He didn't like the water on his legs. He got really dance-y and began to paw. I was able to see his white markings since he is a grey. He has three socks that all go to the top of his knees. It took me twenty minutes to brush out his tail and get it clean.

I also found out the girl who owns Joxer has him up for sale.
I got Joxer January 25 2013 as a dangerous two year old stud with no handling. In a week I had him following me like a puppy. I gelded him in May after he turned three. I got him green broke then traded him with a friend this March for one of her horses. She finished him in dressage then sold him in August for 2k to a girl. Now he is back up for $2800 because she got scared of him. He is an easy going horse who only wants attention and doesn't understand how to be mean. She has done very little with him and he had dropped weight as well as muscle, he is with no where near what she priced him for and I can't afford to buy him back at that price right now. My sister and I have pooled all our extra cash and have come up with almost 2k, so we are going to offer on him.


----------



## XenaWarriorPrincess (Apr 1, 2013)

Worked with Blaze and Joker over at SunShine Ranch today. Also met a potential training partner who seems really cool. She's trained BLM Mustangs up before. She rode Blondie and Sugar Mama.
Joker was really good, threatened to buck a few times in the beginning, but by the end we could w/t/c no problem and he had a nice 'whoa'. Very patient, we did a lot of standing around, also walked along the highway for a bit no issue.
After Joker I rode Blaze, and he threatened to buck a few times in the start as well, however he quickly straightened out. I found out that you can throw a rope off him no problem, and we also rode along the highway. But next time I went to throw the rope he took off broncing, so I ran him threw it, and got him calm before we ended. I slid off his butt because there is no way Sun isn't going to want to do it, so I may as well get Blaze used to it now.
Also, my saddle is pretty awesome. It fits both Blaze and Joker perfectly.


----------

